# 10 gallon tank mix up?



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

Guys I really need your help now. When i got my tank 1 month ago from my uncle, it had no box but was pretty close to brand new. Though my uncle said it was a 25 gallon tank when I just found out today it is a 10 gallon. Now im afraid if my tank is overloaded. Do tou have any suggestions?  


jonathan.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

How many fish do you keep? How can we know if it's overloaded if we don't know how much you keep .


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

i keep 2 albino corydoras, 1 bronze corydora, 4 neon tetras, 2 scissortail rasbora and 2 silvertip tetra.



jonathan


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It should be 1cm of fish per 8l to be the maximum stocking for a new tank, so, you should be allowed to heep, hmmm... 5 cm of fish body? Hmm.. I'm looking at the fish number. Guys! help me! I don't know how to calculate the fish's body!!!!!


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

i dont know how to calculate them either, im a newbie at this.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not a newbie to this forum, but I am an amatuer in fish keeping, not a pro yet! However, calculating that is not so difficult, but as I have never seen some of them, I can't get along with it! :-(. Let's wait for others. Anyway, have you seen any bsd sign?


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

nope not yet, and hope i never will.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

.I suggest that you keep the corys and your neon tetras. The tank is a bit small for your other fish. 
Then you could take more neons, they prefer bigger schools. How about this kind of setting:

3 corys
8-10 neon tetras

like this the tank wouldn't be overstocked and it would look more stabile with one proper size school.
In the other hand, corys would also like a bigger school, but it would'nt fit in your tank.
another suggestion:

8-10 neon tetras
4 Otocinclus vittatus (is it dwarf sucker in english?)

With neons and dwarfs the temp should be around 20-24 Celsius, don't know what that is in fahrenheits  .
A bit cooler than average though.

Let me know what decision you have come to!


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

ive come to the decision that im going to chose your 1st suggestion for now and work my way to the second suggestion. thanks for your help.



jonathan


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

No problem, good luck to your project!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

No problem, good luck to your project!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

No problem, good luck to your project!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

What's up??? Anyway, Thanks, osteoporoosi! How could you figure the thing out?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I did'nt calculate anything, the gallon/cm-thing isn't very reliable.
Just experience, I think?I really messed up my latest post didn't I  ?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol, that was Okay, Well, sometimes experience is a greatest tool one has ever had! Belive me!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

or not experience, I have been serious with this hobby just for five years now. Maybe I have some kind of powers :lol: ?Or then it is just finnish common sense :wink: .


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hehe, I'm just with it for 2 years  I ran into lots of troubles when I live here, in Vietnam. Lack of equipment, lack of knowledge, of stock.... But one good thing is that you'll never need a heater :-D


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

What will tou do with the others :?:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

What do you mean?
PS: He he, read my signature  "Not a native ->Hard to understand and to be understood"


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I need to know how much more I can add before anything.

Right now I have 2 gouramies a Yo Yo thing (I think it is a type of loach) and a plain old algee eater
This is in my 2 month old aquarium


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Yo yo loaches should be kept in groups(I've got 5), otherwise they can get aggressive to other fish, especially corys.
How big is your tank? 40 gallons should be enough for a group of yo yo loaches.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

osteoporoosi @ Sun Jan 30 said:


> .I suggest that you keep the corys and your neon tetras. The tank is a bit small for your other fish.
> Then you could take more neons, they prefer bigger schools. How about this kind of setting:
> 
> 3 corys
> ...




i agree with osteoporoosi


----------

